# Help needed URGENTLY!



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

We collect our new family pet Wednesday and do not have a name.

I've two young children and were collecting a chocolate labrador puppy. It's eight weeks old and we all have different ideas on names.

Please suggest any names for our consideration.

Keep it clean for my childrens sake.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

The best Milk chocolate in the world is called Ritter! 8) 

What a great name for a dog! :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

If its a Chocolate lab, then how about Cadbury?

Dave

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Boy or Girl??


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry! It's a little girl.

I think we want something chocolate & motorhome related.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, how about defur


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Drummer said:


> The best Milk chocolate in the world is called Ritter! 8)
> 
> What a great name for a dog! :wink:


I think that 'ritter' would get altered in our house once the novilty had worn off.

'**itter'


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Another thought - 2 in 1 week :lol: - Labs are nutters, so why not call her TIC, after all you have a LUNAR :lol: :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

656 said:


> Another thought - 2 in 1 week :lol: - Labs are nutters, so why not call her TIC, after all you have a LUNAR :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


Very good, but the boss says NO


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

One of my old labs had a very posh kennel name but he was known to all the family as Fleabag!
What about Worthington after a very good brown ale?


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> One of my old labs had a very posh kennel name but he was known to all the family as Fleabag!
> What about Worthington after a very good brown ale?


Now were getting close. I suggested 'Leffe' or even better 'Leffe Brune' but got told NO.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

What about HYMER?


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

suedi_55 said:


> What about HYMER?


This time she said " NO NO NO NO sounds like hernia"

Thanks though


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mocha


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*dog name*

Hi

What about Truffle ( can't find a link to motorhomes in the name, but there is a strong chocolate link )

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Addie ?

( You have an Adria )

G


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

How about Laika after the first dog in space and of course the italian motorhomes


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

You gave the game away with Leffe, a delightful Belgian brew so to continue the theme. One of the most chocolaty of the Trappist beers ....... *CHIMAY*.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have you joined my other site Labrador Forums

It just so happens to be the largest Labrador dog community website in Europe


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about Buttons


Jacquie


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My Chocolate Lab is called Coco. He is now 9.8years old and weighs in at 46kg. Rather on the large side but is the very best dog one could ever have as a family pet, particularly where there are young children. I have had a total of 3 Labs and 1 Cocker Spaniel. Coco has certainly been the best. When my husband died last year he kept coming up and nudging me as if to say "I am here for you". 

He is the best dog I have ever had as far as travelling in the motorcaravan. He was very upset when we left him twice in 2 months to go to France. My cleaning lady and her family plus their 5 year old lady Cocker Spaniel moved in to 'dog sit' but that didn't stop him missing us.

He has a very frightening bark (due no doubt to his size !) but I am not going to tell any burglar how soft he is although under attack I feel he would show his teeth-at least I hope he would!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

How about NUKE - when she eats something that does not agree with her she will explode all over the place - and there is a motorhome link :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Totally nothing to do with motorhomes or Labradors...but you're children may recognise this one....Santa's Little Helper :lol: well I have to associate with my name sometimes...  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: dog name*



damondunc said:


> Hi
> 
> What about Truffle ( can't find a link to motorhomes in the name, but there is a strong chocolate link )
> 
> Chris


This time she said "YES"

We've just got the kids to talk around!

Keep posting

Thanks


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Ihiremotorhomes said:


> Sorry! It's a little girl.
> 
> I think we want something chocolate & motorhome related.


 Chocolate & Motorhome related

CHOCKS


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Or Toby (toblerone!)


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

*Help needed urgently*

Our chocolate lab is called Meg as in nutmeg (she is a bit of a nut 

Could of course be MEGAVAN!

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A dogs name needs to "trip off the tongue" so it should be short and sweet...so how about "Sugar" ,,,looks silly written but say it a few times and maybe shorten it to "shuggs" and then of course when the little dear does a "do do" on the carpet you can yell "SUGAR" and everyone including the woofer will know exactly what you mean :lol: :lol:

mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Badger reminded me of when I was a young lad we had a Labrador and his name was Toby....never knew/know why such a name was chosen?

MHS...Rob


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Rosie 

Taken from Roses chocs & rosy days on the roads - 

and I just love the name 

or rolo

or Yorkie ( teehee )


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Try this forum
http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/index.php
You'll get lots of ideas and help on there.


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the help, Were going into our second night and all's well. we've named her:

_*TRUFFLE*_​


----------

